# Gaffs cause ankle pain



## DMJ (Aug 3, 2011)

I am new to climbing so I got a used set of gaffs. Kline pole gaffs with T pads. I wanted to practice so I set up a retractable arrest setup on top of a pole to catch me If I slipped and tried climbing the pole. It went pretty simple but after a few minutes the tops of the spurs were digging into my leg even with the pads. I tried setting the gaffs as low and as high as they would go, no help. Anyone know what I might be doing wrong. Is this something that just takes getting used to? My leg is still sore where they were hitting two days later.


----------



## xdmp22 (Aug 3, 2011)

Top of spurs? Can you post a pic of you wearing one? What boots where you wearing?


----------



## DMJ (Aug 3, 2011)

I probably didn't describe the location well but your comment on the boots was right on I was just wearing normal shoes. The spot where it hurts is just below the knee on the bone that goes up and down on the inside of the leg. That is where the top of the pads hit when the spikes are adjusted at their lowest point. Wearing hi top boots would help I'm sure. I think I need some way to distribute the stress over a larger area. I was wondering if they are supposed to be comfortable right away or if you need to build muscle strength to get used to them or if I need to try different pads.


----------



## xdmp22 (Aug 3, 2011)

Well, boots will defintly help, but I am still confussed when you say you adjust the spike and it changes the placement of where the pad hits your leg.

Can you upload a pic?

What material is the section that touches your leg? Anyway to add padding?

Still confused


----------



## xdmp22 (Aug 3, 2011)

This boot setup works really well


http://wesspur.com/images/treegear/spu301l-500.gif


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 3, 2011)

xdmp22 said:


> Well, boots will defintly help, but I am still confussed when you say you adjust the spike and it changes the placement of where the pad hits your leg.
> 
> Can you upload a pic?
> 
> ...


 
He has an adjustable shank.
Jeff :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 3, 2011)

DMJ said:


> I am new to climbing so I got a used set of gaffs.



I got a 9 year old Black Lab called 'Lady'. She can sniff a tennis ball in an airport. I wish she could read because then she could tell me if you are a 'Troll'. 
If you are 'knot' , you are very 'Green', 
Get the right boots and try again and come back and tell us you are not a troll.
Jeff


----------



## Jumper (Aug 3, 2011)

jefflovstrom said:


> I got a 9 year old Black Lab called 'Lady'. She can sniff a tennis ball in an airport. I wish she could read because then she could tell me if you are a 'Troll'.
> If you are 'knot' , you are very 'Green',
> Get the right boots and try again and come back and tell us you are not a troll.
> Jeff



My sentiment exactly. Never heard anyone wearing spurs with shoes.


----------



## DMJ (Aug 4, 2011)

Here is a pic with the spur on. The red arrow points to the pressure point, the green arrows indicate the area where there is no contact to my leg. I have been looking online and the height is about right. I think I will try to make something like the aluminum gaffs that wrap around your leg if it works I'll buy a set on them. It would be cheaper than buying the 16 inch boots.

View attachment 193039


----------



## xdmp22 (Aug 4, 2011)

DMJ said:


> Here is a pic with the spur on. The red arrow points to the pressure point, the green arrows indicate the area where there is no contact to my leg. I have been looking online and the height is about right. I think I will try to make something like the aluminum gaffs that wrap around your leg if it works I'll buy a set on them. It would be cheaper than buying the 16 inch boots.
> 
> View attachment 193039


 

Yeah, you need some support/padding toward the upper calf....and the lack of support that shoes provide will create leverage to the point on your leg is sore.

YOU NEED BOOTS! Even 6 or 8 inch boots will work.....walmart has them for 30 bucks......not the best boots but 10x better than those old man velcro shoes you are wearing.........

Get some boots and then wrap a tube sock around your leg where the top support wraps your leg.....you will thank me


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 4, 2011)

:stupid::arg::angrysoapbox::notrolls2::notrolls2::notrolls2::notrolls2:
Jeff


----------



## xdmp22 (Aug 4, 2011)

jefflovstrom said:


> :stupid::arg::angrysoapbox::notrolls2::notrolls2::notrolls2::notrolls2:
> Jeff


 
lol........


----------



## DMJ (Aug 9, 2011)

Got the problem solved, I made a couple guards out of sheet metal and lined them with pipe wrap insulation glued in place. The guards are about 7 inches high and 4 inches wide rounded to fit my leg. I put the gaffs on and spent about 45 minutes going up, down, and around a pole. No leg pain, no slips. I'm going to buy those cast aluminum pads they make. I can't believe how tore up the pole is. I see why they don't want anyone using them except for takedown. 
PS I also wore my 6 inch high redwing boots this time and it helped the bottom of my feet.
Another PS what's a troll?


----------



## xdmp22 (Aug 9, 2011)

DMJ said:


> Got the problem solved, I made a couple guards out of sheet metal and lined them with pipe wrap insulation glued in place. The guards are about 7 inches high and 4 inches wide rounded to fit my leg. I put the gaffs on and spent about 45 minutes going up, down, and around a pole. No leg pain, no slips. I'm going to buy those cast aluminum pads they make. I can't believe how tore up the pole is. I see why they don't want anyone using them except for takedown.
> PS I also wore my 6 inch high redwing boots this time and it helped the bottom of my feet.
> Another PS what's a troll?


 
Boots and padding for the win!

Yeah, they really tear stuff up

A troll is someone who posts something just to get a rise out of people. The fact that you were wearing shoes seemed pretty silly an a poor choice to some people......thus becoming a potential troll post.

As much as I agree it was a poor decision to wear shoes with gaffs, I figured you just need a push forward in learning direction.

Glad you got it figured out........


----------



## xdmp22 (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh, and pics of your new setup or it never happened.....troll!

Ahhahahaha just kidding


----------



## xdmp22 (Aug 9, 2011)

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll_(Internet)

Read about trolls above


----------



## xdmp22 (Aug 10, 2011)

xdmp22 said:


> Troll (Internet)
> 
> Read about trolls above


 
for those who don't want to click the link.........




WIKI said:


> In Internet slang, a troll is someone who posts inflammatory, extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community, such as an online discussion forum, chat room, or blog, with the primary intent of provoking readers into an emotional response or of otherwise disrupting normal on-topic discussion The noun troll may refer to the provocative message itself, as in: "That was an excellent troll you posted". While the word troll and its associated verb trolling are associated with Internet discourse, media attention in recent years has made such labels subjective, with trolling describing intentionally provocative actions outside of an online context. For example, mass media uses troll to describe "a person who defaces Internet tribute sites with the aim of causing grief to families."


----------

